# Home keys no longer work



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

My sister's Droid X has lost all function in it's 4 home keys. Is there an app to maybe mimic these keys on the screen somewhere so she can use her phone with a little bit more ease until her replacement comes in?


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Button savior in the play store

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

I appreciate it.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Not a problem glad I could help

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

